Ask HN: Is anybody using a standing desk with a treadmill? Does it work? - weitzj
======
troydavis
I know two people who have done so. It “works” in the sense that you can
indeed walk at about 1.5 MPH (a slow walk) while working. However, that’s only
useful if you’re trying to lose weight and can’t do so another way.

Such slow movement has no cardiovascular benefit, so it’s pointless if you’re
not trying to lose weight. Just use a sit/stand desk (and ideally, take breaks
for exercise).

------
fullstackwife
I was concerned about work experience of my colleagues, because treadmill
could be too loud, so instead of treadmill I'm using a standing board. It's
not as good as treadmill, but it's much cheaper.

------
enonevets
I do. It’s been enjoyable. It beats being completely sedentary if you don’t
have other activities or exercise as part of your routine.

I generally do 30-60 mins of active walking a day, usually in between active
tasks.

------
iends
I recently looked into them and was put off by the price. So I bought a Cubii,
which is an under desk elliptical. I’m only a few days in but so far it’s been
solid.

~~~
ksaj
Funny enough, I've only ever seen these advertised at the gym I used to work
out at (pre-Covid19), on the TVs people watch while riding the exercise bikes.
They'd certainly be more effective than that spinny squirmy chair gizmo,
although that one might be good for posture.

I still think these things should be rigged up to charge cell phones and
whatnot. Lots of unharnessed energy released in exercise.

~~~
gabrielsroka
> Lots of unharnessed energy released in exercise.

Not as much as you might think. The human body is incredibly efficient.

eg [https://blog.directenergy.com/how-much-exercise-would-it-
tak...](https://blog.directenergy.com/how-much-exercise-would-it-take-to-
charge-your-phone/)

~~~
ksaj
Ah, there are two ways to understand what I meant. I wasn't talking about
human efficiency (which it does sound like I might have been), but about the
unused mechanical energy.

In most exercise machinery, there is an energy output that isn't being
harnessed as much as it could be. Some stationary bikes and rowing machines
use the person's pedaling or rowing to power the controls, so there is an
example of where it is being used. But the majority of other pieces of
equipment are not harnessing the energy output.

For example, every one of the pulley machines could have a magnetic shield
around a segment of the (metallic) cable, which would produce a current both
on the pull and on the release from the person exercising, without adding any
noticeable tension.

Another example of where potentially harvestable energy isn't being used:
although the chain on the rowing machine is often used to power the screen,
the seat could also be used to generate electricity as it glides back and
forth, using the same magnet concept.

------
medialucky20
I felt it is difficult to concentrate. I use treadmill only while watching TV
or some documentaries.

